# broke a tooth??!



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

Recently Scorch has been losing his puppy teeth - totally normal.
But today we were playing outside with a soft toy, he pulled on it and the bottom half of his left canine flew out of his mouth!
it's bleeding a little but he is acting like nothing happened...

is this normal for a puppy? 
is there anything I can do to stop the bleeding?
why would only half of it come out and not the root?

PS: if this isn't a big deal please let me know...I'm feeling like a horrible mama


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

could have been weak or previously cracked from chewing on something. Baby teeth will fall out at different rates, a few of tobi's came out when he was tugging on a rope toy with me when he was losing them, no biggie.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

it is very possible...I've just never seen a dog crack a tooth like that without something being wrong.
freaking me out 

but it is nice to hear that it's not too unusual.
thanks for the reassurance


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I love Scorch! He's so precious.


Stages of Puppy Teeth | The Daily Puppy

I'm just mentioning this for future info - When I got Kevin @ 3 yrs. his fang was broken at the tip. The Vet said she usually sees broken teeth from dogs that are crated.


----------

